# help choose breeding pair leos (lots of pics)



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

so we've been thinking about breeding two of our leo but not sure which ones.
they all have different morphs but we want the babies to be different morphs as well. we were going to breed blizzard and stumpy but was wondering which two geckos other people would recommend for strange morphs???


we have had some good advice about breeding from snakinthegrass but any more info from anyone else is always helpful 





Leopard Gecko Breeding Advice is a website i have also looked at for info.
we are ovbs going to calcify and fatten girlies up before breeding them just want to know which ones you guys would pick??





this is stumpy we rescued him hence the reason he has no tail and no nails and little stubby toes ):. he has a lovely temperament tho and is about 4yro he weighs 54g and we think he is a super hypo tangerine. he has different eyes to all the other geckos his aren't marbley they are white and black and sometime they have purpley brownish veins. his spots are more purpley pinkish.





















this is kakashi our original breeding male. he can be a bit rough with the females but he has a lovely temperament too and acts more like a cat than a gecko. he weighs 72g and is about 2yro and we think he is a high yellow super hypo carrot tail. what do you think??





















THESE ARE OUR FEMALES



zabuza weighs 59g and has a lovely temperament were not sure what morph she is but she does have orange and lavender on her tail??? 
she is about 3-4yro 






















this is linim she weighs 62g i have had her since she was a juvenile and i have not managed to tame her, we think she is a hot female because she is extremely jumpy and does not like being held and has bitten my bf once haha! not sure of her morph either?? any ideas? she will sit in your hand nicely tho and has a MASSIVE appetite. we have bred her before but she liked the water bowl :/ got on very well with kakashi tho.



















these three girlies i rescued together. Blizzard hypo and jungle. (still deciding on names) i rescued all these when they were adults and were not tame. there all jumpy and scare easily but will sit on your hand fine and like to RUN. id say there all over 2yro easily and were very very fat when they came to live with me. had to slim them down as they were stinking out my room D: like sea salt and garlic bread was HORRIBLE!!




blizzard weighs 57g





















hypo weighs 67g 





















jungle weighs 57g


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay. Watch me try and be smart.
If stumpy has silvery eyes he could well be Tremper Albino he looks a lot like Godzilla but more tangerine so he might be Tremper Sunglow , does your female blizzard have the same eyes? If so, and she carrying the same albino strain you would get Tremper Albino babies Het for blizzard and normals het for blizzard an maybe some carrot tail, maybe.

I'd put Kakashi and Zabuza together. They both have Carrot tail and a fair amount of orange on their bodies 

And also Kakashi and the hypo female.


With those you'd get Normals showing Carrot Tail (hopefully), maybe some hypos.


They all could have hidden hets too, so what we see on the outside an be completely different to what pops out of the eggs 



I'm so jealous of the number of Carrot Tails you have.
Beautiful Leo's 

Someone will also correct me if I'm wrong but Linim looks like a hypo jungle to me.

Now I'm going to wait until someone goes WRONG WRONG WRONG and I get my head back into the genetics sites.


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

awsome weve been trying to find out what linim is for ages but ill take your word for it it makes sense  some people say high yellow but i dont agree with that :/

blizzard has silvery eyes but they are marbeled where as stumpys are not. but i still think itd be worth a try. i <3 stumpys eyes they are beautiful. :flrt: 

i didnt actually go out looking for carrot tails tbh but i seem to have quite a few lol  

taking them all out yesterday i noticed blizzard has a bite on her back. :/ was not impressed i seem to think it was jungle she always has a mean look on her face. 

how are your babies getting on?? 
any signs of eggs yet???
do you think youd be able to drop me a few hints on breeding and incubating please i just dont want these egss to deflate again :/ 
xx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

stumpy - hybino
kakashi - hypo
zabuza- normal
linim - hi yellow
blizzard is a blizzard
hypo - shct
jungle- normal

with those males you`re going to get mainly hypo and superhypo babies, with a fe normals.

but as you have "rescues" and no backgrounds you have no idea what hets they are carrying.
stumpy will give albinos with any other girls that carry albino...iots a common morph so you have a decent chance.

you wont get any blizzards unless one of your males is het for it, as its recessive.

have a play on lovegeckos genetics calculator


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine are doing great  Aura went a bit funny after Cracker died so I've put Godzilla back in with her, and bless him, he's not pesttering her to mate or anything, what a gent.

I have one egg from Cracker, I don't have an incubator so I made one out of a polystyrene box, a mini plant propergator, a heat mat and a thermometer.
I'm incubating mine at 30C.
I think my egg is a dud but, it was laid a week ago and it's still not collapsed so I haven't chucked it 

I use perlite and vermiculite in the egg box. If they are collapsing they might be too dry, you have to make sure the substrate in the egg box stays damp but don't get the eggs wet, so I use an eye dropper to dot water around the vermiculite to keep the humidity up, also make sure the lid is on the egg box.

When I first introduced Godzilla to his Ladies I put him in their vivarium.
Some people do it the other way round, but he seemed to get right to the task in hand 
I left him in there for 3 days, then moved him back to his vivarium because he doesn't eat when he's mating the girls.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Reckon pigglywiggly is spot on with the morphs. 
Given that the majority are rescues and you have no histories for them I would think very carefully with reguards to breeding them. For me any rescue animal without a full background should be seen as a pet only as you have no medical history for them and the stress and strains of breeding could well be detrimental to their health. 
However saying that they are your animals so you know them better than anyone else. If you are prepared for any possible complications and vetinary bills that may be incurred, and willing to wait until you have bolstered their weights and nutrition as best you can then there is no reason they can't go on to have healthy clutches. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Stumpy and hypo will probably be your best pairing for the brightest babies. They will be a mix of hypos and super hypos, most will be supers with a good chance of carrotail and some nice tangerine colours with a het for albino 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

awsome i have perlite  i think my problem was i poked holes in the box for air :/
dumb move huh 
will an icecream tub filled with perlite and a heat mat do??? 
i think it will be stumpy ha hasnt had any fun time yet and hes 4 yro D: poor thing just worried about the lack of nails :/ he might not be able to grip properly.

i really hope crackers egg hatches :/ will you keep it if it does???
how long do your eggs usually take to hatch? 
thank you for all your advice  x


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

bloodisntred said:


> awsome i have perlite  i think my problem was i poked holes in the box for air :/
> dumb move huh
> will an icecream tub filled with perlite and a heat mat do???
> i think it will be stumpy ha hasnt had any fun time yet and hes 4 yro D: poor thing just worried about the lack of nails :/ he might not be able to grip properly.
> ...


Without claws he should still manage. She might used his mouth a lot so don't panic, he won't hurt them.

You do need holes in the tub, just not too many and small. For example a vented cricket box has enough holes that you don't need to add more 
Having the tub out in the open just on a heat mat might make keeping the temps up difficult, do you have a spare viv you can put the tub and heat mat in and close the door?

This my first time breeding my own Leo's, I've always helped a local breeder friend but he's stopped now so I've taken over 
They normally take between 40-60 days to hatch, depending on temperature 

I was thinking about keeping my first ever hatchling anyway, but if this egg hatches it'll just be even more special to me  so I'm keeping it for sure 
I still think it's a dud though


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

bloodisntred said:


> awsome i have perlite  i think my problem was i poked holes in the box for air :/
> dumb move huh
> will an icecream tub filled with perlite and a heat mat do???
> i think it will be stumpy ha hasnt had any fun time yet and hes 4 yro D: poor thing just worried about the lack of nails :/ he might not be able to grip properly.
> ...


Without claws he should still manage. He might used his mouth a lot so don't panic, he won't hurt them.

You do need holes in the tub, just not too many and small. For example a vented cricket box has enough holes that you don't need to add more 
Having the tub out in the open just on a heat mat might make keeping the temps up difficult, do you have a spare viv you can put the tub and heat mat in and close the door?

This my first time breeding my own Leo's, I've always helped a local breeder friend but he's stopped now so I've taken over 
They normally take between 40-60 days to hatch, depending on temperature 

I was thinking about keeping my first ever hatchling anyway, but if this egg hatches it'll just be even more special to me  so I'm keeping it for sure 
I still think it's a dud though


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Your going to need a thermostat and digital thermometer to control the temps and also a polybox box. Putting an ice cream tub on a heatmat is a big no no. 
In all honesty because of stumpys lack of tail and the inevitable weight loss during breeding I would go for your other boy if this is your first attempt. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

thank you for the morphs pigglewigg i appreciate it 
and lovlit all your info very helpful i wasnt ignoring you guys my computer was being queer.
stumpy was really my only PROPPER rescue jungle blizzard and hypo needed re-homing and were from a very loving home so much so when i got them i had to slim them down.
zabby was from pets at home linim was from kings lynn koi and kakashi was from a sandringham geckos and was one of his breeders 
but as you say i don't know much about there medical histories :/ and it is a bit off putting dont want to bring babbies into the world if there going to have problems ):
also even if i was going to id defo have to get thermostat and everything sorted before i tried 

thank you guys again really helpfull 

and rwarchaz i hope the egg does hatch 
and thank you for all your info


stupid question where can i get a polystyrene box from i do have a glass exoterra viv but dont think that will do


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably best thing you can do when your unsure is pop any you are hoping to breed down to your local herp vet for a quick once over. It would put your mind at rest and flag any potential problems beforehand. I'm new to the breeding thing to do where stumpy is concerned I'd def want a second opinion to be on the safe side, but providing all are healthy and eating well then you hopefully shouldn't incur many issues and you never know you could get a few nice surprises with unknown hets 
As far as the polybox goes most reptile shops keep the odd one out back they would let you have for very little if anything at all. Same goes for the fish counter at supermarkets. There is a website that I wrote down where you can buy them for about £2 new who's name escapes me at the mo but I have it written down somewhere so I'll go look if no one else chips in with a name 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Failing luck at reptile shops you can always go to a local fish monger/market stall or butcher for a polystyrene box. They always have some and they actually DON'T smell, you have to disinfect them, that's easy enough. I've got mine from a local market stall holder =]


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Found the website to buy new ones too www.jbpackaging.co.uk 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

You guys are actually legends!
your all so full of usefull information what would i do without you???? proberbly fail at incubating again.

tbh im still doing more research before i even think of putting them in together :/ still put off buy the though of medical problems and being egg bound its a big responsability :/


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Its great you are doing some extra research first  Egg binding in leos is not to common an occurance in all honesty and provided its spotted early is treatable but you will probably be looking at around a £200ish vet fee(I was recently given this figure by the owner of my local exotics centre who previously need leos and had it confirmed by a chat with my herp vet-prices vary practise to practise though)so it's worth a trip to your nearest exotics vet to get your guys checked out for a clean bill of health. It will give you peace of mind and also get them registered if they aren't already. A simple fecal and once over and a bit of advice as to symptoms to any possible problems will set you in good stead. It will also give you a good indication of how much money you will need to keep on reserve should any issues arise. I recently found out my reptile insurer does not cover any breeding costs so I am now in the process of building up a little 'breeding contingency fund' to cover me for next year. The bonus of which being should you not use it you will have a nice little nest egg to celebrate your first clutch of lil Leo hatchlings 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

ok so.... 
still thinking about it but i found this link
The Learning Center - Breeding Leopard Geckos is it any good? id say has allot of advie but is it right??

do the eggs need lights??


i have a polybox now from pets at home ftw, and perlite, plus exo terra glass viv, heat mat, digital thermometer.

the only thing i need to get is the thermosats. but again i may be going through all this and decided not to breed :/ still thinking 

thanks againa guys :notworthy:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

lovley geckos keep up the good work


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

GECKO MICK said:


> lovley geckos keep up the good work


 why thank you  they are my life dont know what id do without them to tell you the truth


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

bloodisntred said:


> ok so....
> still thinking about it but i found this link
> The Learning Center - Breeding Leopard Geckos is it any good? id say has allot of advie but is it right??
> 
> ...


That's a pretty decent guide as far as the breeding/incubating process goes. The only thing I'd disagree with us keeping tge males year round with the females. I don't doubt its possible if you have big 6ft + vivs that can accomodate multiple females but I prefer to keep all my geckos both male and female seperately. 
One thing I'm not quite sure of though is what your exo terra is going to be for? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

LovLight said:


> That's a pretty decent guide as far as the breeding/incubating process goes. The only thing I'd disagree with us keeping tge males year round with the females. I don't doubt its possible if you have big 6ft + vivs that can accomodate multiple females but I prefer to keep all my geckos both male and female seperately.
> One thing I'm not quite sure of though is what your exo terra is going to be for?
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


yeah i wouldn't keep the males in with the females except for breeding that it! i know the girlies would never get a rest otherwise 

i was going to use the exo terra for putting the "incubator" in and then a few days after babies have hatched pop them in there, a cricket tub seems a bit mean to me too small :/ but i will have to keep an eye to make sure they are all eating or i will have to resort to the cricket tubs. i already have a few people who are interested in them who i trust and can keep an eye on because i work with them lol 

but i was also going t put blizzard on her own in exo terra to fatten her up  before the breeding. just still waiting on a thermostat and still trying to think whether babies are worth risking it all for :/


again thank you! you have been really helpful to me 
:2thumb:


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeh unless you have a mahoosive viv I wouldnt go the colony route as the stress risk to the females isn't really worth it. 
If you get a polybox that will be your incubator so no need to place it inside anything. You'd put your eggs in smaller containers and place them inside the polybox to hatch. If you have the heatmat on the bottom for even heat distribution you might want to get yourself a couple of cheap wire cooling racks like you use for cakes and place these in the polybox on top of the heatmat. Put your egg boxes on the racks and then they won't be in direct contact with the heat and will have full airflow to all sides. 
No need to keep hatchies in cricket boxes. Most poundstores and the like sell small plastic shoe boxes around 6-7ltrs that are ideal with a few air holes punched in. Or check out ebay for hatchling tubs as I got 10 recently for £7 to put away for next year. 
If you can keep hatchies seperated or at the very least in pairs it makes monitoring easier but I would still seperate at the 4 week mark. 
A 30x30x30 is a bit small for an adult leo even one in need of fattening up. A quick trip to the supermarket and a fiver spent for a 32ltr underbed storage box would offer a lot nore floor space for her and room to grow. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------

